# $4.99 for the games ?



## Guest (Feb 12, 2002)

That's kinda pricey for those cheesy little games.  
The games reminded me of the original Nintendo era.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2002)

I had the opportunity to play with the Interactive games a few months ago.

I played Carrot Mania which kind of reminded me of the Old Apple Computer Game Miner 2049er (Or Load Runner). You have to run around and avoid getting hit by bad guys and collecting carrots. You clear the level by collecting all the carrots. Its cute came but control is difficult as you use the remote.

I played the Bowling game, which looked like fun but was the biggest disapointment of them all. The ball control is very hard as you must launch the ball then the moving bar is directly in the middle, when your doing this with a remote control there is a delay from when you press the button on the remote and when the action actually happens on the screen.

3 Point Shootout is a basketball game, You have 60 seconds to see how many baskets you can make from each of the 3 shooting areas. This one was hard to play at first but got easier to play as time went on. This was probably the best of the games I played.

Solitare - well solitate is solitare. Nothing bad nothing good. Anyone with a Windows Machine has the same game built in for free. Even the Dishplayer has Solitare built in. So why pay for it?

One thing I really hated about the OpenTV games is that there is no sound on the games, no beeps, no music just silence. With no noise going on playing these games felt spooky after awhile. For $5 a month I would expect some noise.

Overall I feel that the games are not worth $5 a month. You will get one game you can play free a month, plus you will have the ability to play all of the games for 45 second (then the game resets and tells you to subscribe) 

I would take my $5 and head to the local video store to rent some real games, you will have a better time.

Scott


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2002)

I agree they aren't worth the price, but I want to add that I am sure Carrot Mania has sound, and I thought the other ones did too. I just got the upgrade on my 4900, and I think the games do have sound effects now.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2002)

I don't see paying anything for the games, nor really using them. An email application would have been cool.... that way, my mother-in-law would have to call dish for support rather than me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2002)

lol....good one neilster.  
What a great idea.....hehehe


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2002)

Tech support fails to help the mother-in-law = Win-Win situation.

1) It isn't your fault, so you can't be blamed

2) Your mother-in-law can't send you e-mails, so you can't be bugged


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2002)

Maybe they can provide local dialtone, too... :rollin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2002)

What games are we referring to? On what platform?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2002)

We are talking about the OpenTV Games that are starting to be rolled out to those folks with Dish Network 4900 receivers. (Next month folks with 3900's will get the update) then in June the people with 301's and 501's will get them.

Its all part of the big Dish Home plan.


----------

